
How to Prioritize Using a Military Technique - jkush
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2007/05/how-to-prioritize/
======
andre
It's a good article, but I doubt most people will ever do something like this.
Most people don't even write down what they need to do, they don't even keep a
list of tasks to be done.

But this is a different crowd here and I'm sure that it'll be useful to some
people, the one change that I would make is in the evaluation criteria, and
make it more personable to the individual.

------
jkush
I have to admit that being a Navy vet, I'm doubtful about any technique
developed by the military. That said, this looks like a simple way to get a
handle on what to work on first.

~~~
run4yourlives
That's interesting, being an army vet myself, I find most techniques gained
during my stint are more than enough to give me an edge that others don't
have, especially around leadership.

Would be an interesting conversation to discuss the two views ... someday when
I don't have work to do!

~~~
jkush
Even with a very high ASVAB score, being very color blind and a high school
dropout to boot kept me from doing anything of interest in the Navy. I quite
literally spent my entire stint painting, sweeping and tying knots.

~~~
run4yourlives
dude, that sucks. Seriously!

~~~
falsestprophet
don't ask, don't tell

